# A universal symbol for Fat Acceptance



## James (Sep 24, 2007)

Is what we need people...!

wouldn't you agree? 

As the profile of size acceptance grows, along with its numbers I think that it could seriously gain strength from a symbol to represent our group identity. 

Such a symbol could be worn as a badge of pride and awareness of the goals of fat acceptance. Something simple that can be transposed onto clothes, displayed as a bumper sticker, incorporated into artwork etc would have a powerful and validating effect on the movement.

We dont yet have such a symbol or logo. I want to hear your ideas and maybe see some potential designs? 

What images and ideas are completely fat-positive or represent the notions of fat acceptance in a positive light?

If you have any ideas, comments, criticisms, thoughts then post them... lets get the ball rolling!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2007)

D'accord. I dunno what...but yes.

I think in my heart of hearts I long for something very simple and thoughtful that isn't necessarily representative art. Not quite this abstract, but something like the Human Rights Campaign logo, with the idea of EQUAL being front and center:







or the pink triangle, which has a sad history, but was reclaimed effectively.

Most every BBW group/large size clothing store/whatever has some variation on a woman's large figure in its logo. Which I understand, it's this very effective, graphic, shape (I never get tired of drawing it) but I would love to see something a little...less literal? More inclusive? Something. Maybe even slightly less/more would do it.

I guess the thing to think about in part would be what ideas does it need to convey. A bigness? A sense of things bigger than other things? People loving the bigness?

What I really wish is that this topic would bring a lot of people in the size acceptance movement together. Not that art by committee is always so effective, but it would be a chance for some cool exchange of ideas, assuming people didn't end up hissing at each other. 

Anyhow, tis good to think in terms of broken-down (graphically) images (hello Mr. Stencil Artist) what looks good on bigger spaces (walls) AND tiny ones (lapels), what works good in B&W AND color, something that'd appeal to both men and women...all that kinda stuff.

I dunno, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## James (Sep 24, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> D'accord. I dunno what...but yes.
> 
> I think in my heart of hearts I long for something very simple and thoughtful that isn't necessarily representative art.
> 
> ...



I agree... I had been thinking of a non-gender specific body curve of some sort? Its just a vague notion though and perhaps a bit obvious and twee?

I agree that the notion of bigness is important, as is the notion of inclusivity... Such a logo needs to stretch across all the 'fat acceptance' sub groupings and trains of thought. This needs to be a simple statement in support of fatness that everyone can relate to.



> Anyhow, tis good to think in terms of broken-down (graphically) images (hello Mr. Stencil Artist) what looks good on bigger spaces (walls) AND tiny ones (lapels), what works good in B&W AND color, something that'd appeal to both men and women...all that kinda stuff.
> 
> I dunno, I'm thinking about it.



broken - down images are very important. I agree it should be instantly recognisable and clear from a distance.


----------



## squurp (Sep 24, 2007)

I've posted on the thread, that I've tried a pin design with three silver concentric/tangential rings. I think it is a nice look pin. Well, I sold 15 I think, out of 150. 

I guess if you start with a graphic, and then move to pin sales, maybe it would work better. I'd be willing to eventually sponsor this again, except that I am broke right now. . might be a year or so.

I do still have the pins somewhere - not sure where. . . .


I looked for the picture, I no longer have it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe something like an apple and a pear? Non-shape specific (having both) not too obvious but somewhat understandable without much explanation being necessary... I don't think we necessarily have to re-invent the wheel with some new unique design necessarily.

Peapples of all sizes.


Just an idea.
Randomly found this on the web...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 25, 2007)

How's that? I know it's not much, but I sorta need a few more ideas from you guys... 

View attachment fasymbolidea.png


----------



## James (Sep 25, 2007)

simple is good... it should be something that is instantly recognisable and reproduceable.

should there be a tagline too? I liked Marilyn Wann's "because you dont have to apologise for your size".... something like that could be good?

keep the ideas coming !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 25, 2007)

James said:


> simple is good... it should be something that is instantly recognisable and reproduceable.
> 
> should there be a tagline too? I liked Marilyn Wann's "because you dont have to apologise for your size".... something like that could be good?
> 
> keep the ideas coming !



Good idea James! I'd put the symbol in some common places: Hat, pants.... car.... computer... myspace


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> D'accord. I dunno what...but yes.
> 
> I think in my heart of hearts I long for something very simple and thoughtful that isn't necessarily representative art. Not quite this abstract, but something like the Human Rights Campaign logo, with the idea of EQUAL being front and center:
> ...
> I dunno, I'm thinking about it.



Somewhat in line with what you are thinking Liz. Symbolic but not overtly figurative.

How about the saying:
Equally Beautiful or All Beautiful

I couldn't think of any meaning for the colors in particular. Something gender, sex, sexual orientation neutral I suppose.
Pardon the crude drawing my laptop mouse isn't the best...


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 26, 2007)

I dunno if this is probably just me, but wouldnt some form of a "+" be the most appropriate?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 26, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> I dunno if this is probably just me, but wouldnt some form of a "+" be the most appropriate?



That's a good point. How about just a heart and a plus sign, side by side?

EDIT: Go go gadget Paint.NET! 

View attachment HEARTPLUS.png


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 26, 2007)

I love it. It can work for both FAs and FFAs.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> That's a good point. How about just a heart and a plus sign, side by side?
> 
> EDIT: Go go gadget Paint.NET!



That's a good idea using something with a plus and a heart, I especially like the idea of a plus incorporated into the symbol. The one thing that appeals to me though, is the idea of a symbol that is biomorphic (rounded, the way fat people have soft curvy shapes.) as opposed to a geometric shape with harsh, square corners. The only down side to using a heart shape is that hearts are commonly used symbols and are loaded with other meanings, that may distract from the notion of it being a fat acceptance / admiration symbol.

Another heart & cross and modifying the other designs...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> That's a good point. How about just a heart and a plus sign, side by side?
> 
> EDIT: Go go gadget Paint.NET!



Yeah, that's nice! But how about putting the "+" inside the heart?

EDIT: Yeah, like how fa_man_stan did it... Nice designs, BTW, Stan...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the plus and heart idea. I think even a plus sign with the heart in the middle part might work, it shows the plus more, as someone said, lots of hearts are used for things. i could see a plus with a heart stamped out of the centre made as a silver tie pin or cufflinks, or brooch, looking really nice. I also think guys might be more open to wearing the more obvious plus sign than an obvious love heart shape. 

Ive done a shape here, LOL I can't believe how bad I am at this. I think the plus would have to be chunky (though not THIS chunky, gah!) so as not to look like a Christian symbol, and the heart nice and fat and big in the middle of it, again nothing like mine! Would someone here who is good at this stuff try this design for me? 

View attachment heart.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 26, 2007)

Remember that the traditional Christian cross has the long tail towards the bottom (or top if you're satanic like that ) - whereas the equilateral shape is more a plus than a cross-shape. A chunky plus/cross would be rather appropriate though.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 26, 2007)

Folks - - -

This is a fascinating thread, really! I'm no good at design and graphic, but still - - - I agree with fa_man_stan: "The one thing that appeals to me though, is the idea of a symbol that is biomorphic (rounded, the way fat people have soft curvy shapes.) as opposed to a geometric shape with harsh, square corners."

Did you notice, fa_man_stan, that if you flip your last image upside-down, it almost looks like a heart? What about "softenning" the "#" sign? Or make it a "chunky", rounded "+" sign? Just a thought - - -

As for a heart with a plus in it or a plus with a heart in it, it doesn't make any big difference to me. It's a nuance there, though.

/ CuslonGodibb



fa_man_stan said:


> That's a good idea using something with a plus and a heart, I especially like the idea of a plus incorporated into the symbol. The one thing that appeals to me though, is the idea of a symbol that is biomorphic (rounded, the way fat people have soft curvy shapes.) as opposed to a geometric shape with harsh, square corners. The only down side to using a heart shape is that hearts are commonly used symbols and are loaded with other meanings, that may distract from the notion of it being a fat acceptance / admiration symbol.
> 
> Another heart & cross and modifying the other designs...


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 26, 2007)

My proposal.


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the idea! I like all the suggestions, too.

My problem with the + being the main symbol is the Red Cross and Blue Cross associations, as well as the possible misconception with Christianity. That's my 2 cents.

I also agree that the heart being the main symbol has been done in jewelry and other things SO much it would lose the message.

What about using the letters ASB, All Sizes Beautiful. (Or something like that.) The letters could be shaped creatively... oh wait, I just realized that also stands for Anti-Social Behaviour. LOL! Equally Beautiful works.  A skinnier E and a nice and round B?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2007)

Instead of a printed symbol, I was thinking of a hand gesture. That made me think of sign language, ASL. Maybe a hand gesture for fat, big, beautiful FA (the letters FA) etc would be a gentle, non-intrusive way to let others know. 

There are a couple ASL dictionary sites showing the gestures for terms related to BBW/BHM/FA etc. 

Just a suggestion.....


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

The ASL for Fat is not really... complimentary. At least, I don't think so: http://lifeprint.com/asl101/pages-signs/f/fat.htm

Plus, I'd want something I could post on a website or wear somehow as well. I've been learning some sign myself, but it's a rare thing for people to know off the cuff (where would you use it? in a bar?), and it looks weird if someone has no idea what you're talking about. LOL! With a symbol, people can ask you about it, giving you a chance to talk more.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> The ASL for Fat is not really... complimentary. At least, I don't think so: http://lifeprint.com/asl101/pages-signs/f/fat.htm
> 
> Plus, I'd want something I could post on a website or wear somehow as well. I've been learning some sign myself, but it's a rare thing for people to know off the cuff (where would you use it? in a bar?), and it looks weird if someone has no idea what you're talking about. LOL! With a symbol, people can ask you about it, giving you a chance to talk more.



I agree that the gesture for fat would not necessarily be the right gesture. Maybe big and beautiful together or the symbols for FA or BBW or something. One symbol for fat I saw was the "hang loose" symbol (pinky finger and thumb out with three other fingers folded over) but in the inverted position (thumb and pinky facing down and being shaken to show wobbling like a waddle). 

I don't know. Maybe it would just cause a smack in the face.  That's a gesture too, you know. Good luck!


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I agree that the gesture for fat would not necessarily be the right gesture. Maybe big and beautiful together or the symbols for FA or BBW or something. One symbol for fat I saw was the "hang loose" symbol (pinky finger and thumb out with three other fingers folded over) but in the inverted position (thumb and pinky facing down and being shaken to show wobbling like a waddle).
> 
> I don't know. Maybe it would just cause a smack in the face.  That's a gesture too, you know. Good luck!



The last one you said, is the third on the page I linked to. It isn't necessarily an all inclusive gesture, and many people might take offense to a waddling sign. But I know what you're going for. I think a simple finger spelling of FA is a LOT nicer (and pretty simple): http://asl.ms/()/fingerspellingchart.htm


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> The last one you said, is the third on the page I linked to. It isn't necessarily an all inclusive gesture, and many people might take offense to a waddling sign. But I know what you're going for. I think a simple finger spelling of FA is a LOT nicer (and pretty simple): http://asl.ms/()/fingerspellingchart.htm



Now yer tawkin my langwich!


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL!  

I'm half deaf myself, and entering the world of ASL, _very _slowly. :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 26, 2007)

To clarify what my symbol represents: I want it to be a symbol that FAs, FFAs, BBWs, and BHMs can wear like on a t-shirt or something to signify to others who (potentially) learn of the symbol that "Hey, I'm an FA/FFA/BBW/BHM and proud and comfortable with it!"

It's kinda like a dual response to this thread and the thread about FAs needing to get out there and stuff.


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

Cafe Press can make things very accessible.  You can put your graphic/symbol on almost anything! Pins, T-shirts, purses and pillows, a LUNCHBOX, you name it! LOL!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

The heart and plus can be used, but I think it has to be very different in color and shape than the other typical uses for crosses (pluses) and hearts. As Wagimawr said the plus can be a powerful symbol and mistaken if it's shaped like a Christian cross. If the plus is more rounded at the edges, I think it still can be used and be different than other symbols.

Change the color, change the angle, slightly change the shape and you have a familiar but different symbol.

Just an idea of what I'm saying...


----------



## troubadours (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe something like an apple and a pear? Non-shape specific (having both) not too obvious but somewhat understandable without much explanation being necessary... I don't think we necessarily have to re-invent the wheel with some new unique design necessarily.
> 
> Peapples of all sizes.
> 
> ...



aw i like this. i already try to wear pearshaped jewlery (represent lulz). i have a cute pear necklace that has a lil clock on it's fat part and i have pear earrings but unfortunately they broke and urban outfitters doesn't sell them anymore 

i also like the idea of a plus symbol


----------



## SummerG (Sep 26, 2007)

ok, so i know a lot of people are tired of the bbw, bhm, fa, ffa, labels... however they have staying power and have been with our community a long time. so just throwing in my 2 cents, something that could actually be used in multiple ways... to identify, and show preference. I know that it is obvious that someone is a bhm or bbw.. but the thing i've worked out can be tipped to show bbw *and* ffa... or BHM *and* fa.. or if you are just one thing, wear it straight up and down. it also incorporates the plus and equal signs mentioned before. while i love hearts.. i think it might be a little too cutesy for everyday wear. of course, it's a rough draft... i'm not an artist or good with graphic programs


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> The heart and plus can be used, but I think it has to be very different in color and shape than the other typical uses for crosses (pluses) and hearts. As Wagimawr said the plus can be a powerful symbol and mistaken if it's shaped like a Christian cross. If the plus is more rounded at the edges, I think it still can be used and be different than other symbols.
> 
> Change the color, change the angle, slightly change the shape and you have a familiar but different symbol.
> 
> Just an idea of what I'm saying...



Oo - I like the rounded plus in the circle! Would that still work with the heart inside? That's a symbol that can work (regardless of colour or where it's worn/shown) because it's simple and unique.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 26, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> I love the idea! I like all the suggestions, too.
> 
> My problem with the + being the main symbol is the Red Cross and Blue Cross associations, as well as the possible misconception with Christianity. That's my 2 cents.
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> Instead of a printed symbol, I was thinking of a hand gesture. That made me think of sign language, ASL. Maybe a hand gesture for fat, big, beautiful FA (the letters FA) etc would be a gentle, non-intrusive way to let others know.
> 
> There are a couple ASL dictionary sites showing the gestures for terms related to BBW/BHM/FA etc.
> 
> Just a suggestion.....



What is ASL? Is it American Sign Language?  I suppose I assumed something international would be the thing. I don't think letters in a logo are a good idea either, for the same idea, some bbws etc are not English speaking  Im thinking that most people wouldn't recognise a hand gesture, and it could be awkward or embarrassing for both parties. Also some shyer FAs might be very reluctant. The wearing of a pin though, requires no gesturing, and it means the bbw/bhm may recognise it. No potential for embarrassment.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

I nominate 







subtle, yet effective.

Mostly because if some one asks me if I like fat girls in a snobby way, I can tell them to look closer at the symbol.

but seriously, if something was made and it was decided to be official, I'd so have me a patch sewed up on all my bags or something.


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

Ruby - good point, American Sign Language is not universal. Hell, even people who speak English might not know that the sign means. I figured if he wanted to find a sign for his own use, the finger spelling was the best way to go. I definitely like the symbol on a pin or T-shirt idea better.  

BothGunsBlazing: I think you should have that on the flip side. If you're going to make a patch, attach only one side so you can flip to your alternative symbol when the time is right. LOL!


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

Some of Tina's CafePress designs have really cool chunky lettering. 

Examples: 
View attachment 164373.1640421.jpg
View attachment 164373.2222292.jpg


(Hope you don't mind that I used your work as examples, Tina!!)

I think a plus (+) sign done in a style like the lettering above would be cool.


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Some of Tina's CafePress designs have really cool chunky lettering.
> 
> Examples:
> View attachment 27994
> ...



That T with a "top" would look nice! Great suggestion.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

SummerG said:


> ok, so i know a lot of people are tired of the bbw, bhm, fa, ffa, labels... however they have staying power and have been with our community a long time. so just throwing in my 2 cents,
> ...



I completely agree with you Summer. Personally, I think those terms are somewhat akward, but they are the standards and everybody recognizes them. I'd go so far to say that people are comfortable with those terms, imperfect as they might be. I would't have a problem with them being incorporated into some design or a slogan below a design.

I still like Liz's notion of a symbol that is somewhat abstract, but somehow connotates the meaning of fat being beautiful and acceptable.

Ashley, I love Tina's designs but as a guy, my "masculinity" would make me chafe at wearing, or having a bumpersticker with pink lips. Actually, I probably wouldn't even wear or have a bumpersticker with the heart design that I made above...

The only problem I have with the heart and plus is that it seems somewhat simplistic in some ways...
"I heart plus sizes".... that's basically the meaning if I am understanding it right...

What about just having some colors represent size acceptance?



I'll post some other ideas later.

Stan


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 26, 2007)

I started thinking about that equal sign, but what about it turned on its side.... so it basically looks like 2 standing sticks. Now make one narrow and one wide. Small and big, standing side by side, equal in stature but different in thickness. Works for me.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 26, 2007)

Personally? I think the plus sign in the heart is a good idea, because in the end, I don't really want to wear a shirt or something that has terms like "BBW" and "FA" on them because I don't really like them. I also feel like, in a way, that is something this symbol is trying to avoid. I figured the whole idea was to be somewhat incognito? I wish I had Illustrator around, I'd make a logo or something (though, I reeeeally like the pixelart heart and plus sign on the other page).


----------



## john_in_indy (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with everyone who wants something subtle. I'd prefer a symbol that everyone who is comfortable and supportive with my being an FA can recognize. Not that I wouldn't wear a "I love BBWs" t shirt, but there are lots of times when something like that (a t shirt) isn't appropriate.

As far as jewelry goes, I'd prefer a ring over a pin. I can put a ring on and leave it on. It's also appropriate in all situations, I can't really wear a pin at work, or some other situations. If I have something that I can wear all the time and never have to remember to put on, any time I cross paths with anyone who's "in the know", they can know exactly where I stand. Besides, leaving it on all the time is symbolic of being a 24/7 FA.

Of course, the symbol has to work as a bumper sticker too.

PS

I'm definitely not supportive of the FA acronym anyway. I always think of myself as SAFW (Sexually Attracted to Fat Women), because that's what an FA really is anyway.


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ashley, I love Tina's designs but as a guy, my "masculinity" would make me chafe at wearing, or having a bumpersticker with pink lips. Actually, I probably wouldn't even wear or have a bumpersticker with the heart design that I made above...
> Stan



Well, I'm not suggesting that we actually use one of these designs. I love them, but I'm sure they wouldn't work universally. I think what we're looking for is something a little more subtle. My suggestion is just to use the type of lettering involved (in FAT and SOFT). There wouldn't be any pink lips or anything. It'd just be a rounded plus sign. In any color, really. No pink required.


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2007)

*Just messing around in Fireworks, I tried to do something using mainly just circles & curves. While the colours here only symbolise FA's and BBW's, they can always be changed. Probably needs abit more work??

*


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

mango said:


>



Now this I like. 

It's not too ambiguous that no one knows what it stands for, but it's not overt either.


----------



## QtPatooti (Sep 26, 2007)

I think you may be on to something there Jay - I like it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

I like it too! If not that, I at least nominate Mango's face. I'd wear that on a t-shirt. <3


----------



## Ted (Sep 26, 2007)

The signs for male and female circle over cross and circle with arrow except with very think lines?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

Like this, except replace Che with Jay.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Like this, except replace Che with Jay.



Jay Guevera?


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Jay Guevera?



Are you spying on me Beej? I swear, I was just talking about this very thing with someone.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Just messing around in Fireworks, I tried to do something using mainly just circles & curves. While the colours here only symbolise FA's and BBW's, they can always be changed. Probably needs abit more work??
> 
> *



I'm really liking all these ideas! Mango, this one is great, even though its more gender specific with colors. I still think all these are on the right path.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Are you spying on me Beej? I swear, I was just talking about this very thing with someone.



Uhh that some one wouldn't happen to be me .. would it? :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 26, 2007)

mango said:


> ...



That really works! It's abstract but the meaning is quickly recognizable. The gender in this one is obvious, but maybe different variations could be made for males, females, or same gender couples...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 26, 2007)

I've had an idea for a universal symbol for many years. I am not sure if most people are aware that the Greek letter Lambda is used as a Lesbian/Gay/Bisexual/Transgender (LGBT) symbol. They claimed it because it's said to signify "unity under oppression".

They use this symbol to identify their own kind in mainstream society.

Their use of a Greek letter inspired me. I've always thought that our symbol should be the Omega:

View attachment omega.jpg​
The Omega is shaped like rudimentary cartoon of a fat person. "O-mega" has the meaning "Great O" which...well...we won't go there.  But I do like that "mega" means "great", as in large.

It is subtle, and seems so perfect for our movement.

Anyone else like it?


----------



## William (Sep 26, 2007)

Also several for large couples.

William



fa_man_stan said:


> That really works! It's abstract but the meaning is quickly recognizable. The gender in this one is obvious, but maybe different variations could be made for males, females, or same gender couples...


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Like this, except replace Che with Jay.



*Dude!!

That's already been done!*


----------



## Ash (Sep 26, 2007)

mango said:


>



I'd totally wear that.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 26, 2007)

holy shit!


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 26, 2007)

I like Mango's idea, but I wonder, what would it look like without "heads"? Two shapes in a circle instead of four - colour optional?


----------



## elle camino (Sep 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Are you spying on me Beej?


teehehehehe. beej.


also sign me up for one mangoface tshirt size ladies medium, plz.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also sign me up for one mangoface tshirt size ladies medium, plz.



I want a mango zipup hoodie.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 27, 2007)

My girlfriend actually came up with this design while we were in high school. It's an F, an A, and a T all melded together into one symbol.

I enclosed it in a circle and added the colors. I chose those colors because apparently red and yellow psychologically induce hunger


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ...
> Their use of a Greek letter inspired me. I've always thought that our symbol should be the Omega:
> View attachment 27998
> 
> ...


That is a good symbol SoVerySoft, it is easily recognizable in many ways as symbolic of being large sized. I like it.




mango said:


> *Dude!!
> 
> That's already been done!*


I always knew you were revolutionary Mango, this is proof positive!


----------



## James (Sep 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> What about just having some colors represent size acceptance?
> 
> Stan



you know sir thats not a bad suggestion. The rainbow flag is an effective symbol to associate with a gay orientation. Maybe there is something we could have for a fat orientation that is similar?


----------



## James (Sep 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *Just messing around in Fireworks, I tried to do something using mainly just circles & curves. While the colours here only symbolise FA's and BBW's, they can always be changed. Probably needs abit more work??
> 
> *



this is my fave so far - I'd say it does need more work but I mean that criticism in a constructive way! it conveys the right kind of message, is simple, reproduceable and clear.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've had an idea for a universal symbol for many years. I am not sure if most people are aware that the Greek letter Lambda is used as a Lesbian/Gay/Bisexual/Transgender (LGBT) symbol. They claimed it because it's said to signify "unity under oppression".
> 
> They use this symbol to identify their own kind in mainstream society.
> 
> ...




I think this is the best idea yet. I agree with everything you say about the omega sign, and the mega part meaning big. It's classy looking, very simple, and wouldn't look out of place on a tie pin, cufflinks, brooch, anything. 

I think whatever is chosen has to stay very simple, because the more complicated it is, the less easy it will be to produce as jewellery etc. I think Ashley's idea of a fat plus sign, a la Tina's fat font on her designs, would be good too.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *Just messing around in Fireworks, I tried to do something using mainly just circles & curves. While the colours here only symbolise FA's and BBW's, they can always be changed. Probably needs abit more work??
> 
> *



I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> .
> Their use of a Greek letter inspired me. I've always thought that our symbol should be the Omega:
> 
> View attachment 27998​.




Even the lower case character of Omege is great. :wubu:


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't found a font with the omega symbol to play with yet. Just messing around I came up with this: 

View attachment sizesymbol1.jpg


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 27, 2007)

Aha! Found a font and added the plus sign behind/through it. 

View attachment sizesymbol2.jpg


----------



## krystalltuerme (Sep 27, 2007)

I like both the omega and the male/female with the plusses in it, but what you need to do is to round the corners on the ends of the plusses, for two reasons. Big people don't have corners, and plusses look too much like crosses. Many Christian crosses are fully symmetrical, and don't have the long tail.


----------



## squurp (Sep 27, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe something like an apple and a pear? Non-shape specific (having both) not too obvious but somewhat understandable without much explanation being necessary... I don't think we necessarily have to re-invent the wheel with some new unique design necessarily.
> 
> Peapples of all sizes.
> 
> ...



If you wore an apple or a pear, people would most likely assume you are a teacher.


----------



## squurp (Sep 27, 2007)

coyote wild said:


> My girlfriend actually came up with this design while we were in high school. It's an F, an A, and a T all melded together into one symbol.
> 
> I enclosed it in a circle and added the colors. I chose those colors because apparently red and yellow psychologically induce hunger



This is close to the logo used by an infertility website.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 27, 2007)

Blockierer said:


> Even the lower case character of Omege is great. :wubu:



Wow... it's like it was fated to be ...


----------



## James (Sep 27, 2007)

Blockierer said:


> Even the lower case character of Omege is great. :wubu:



I couldnt resist... 

View attachment omega.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Sep 27, 2007)

dingdingding.
james wins.


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2007)

i thought we already came up with the perfect thing--back when I suggested the wristband! made out of bacon!

hahahahaha. Shit. Today is hysterical. just hysterical. who is with me on that?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't want to burst anyones bubble BUT - this symbol is really really close to a symbol an FA/jeweler has been marketing for years as a universal fat love symbol he calls "The Body". I used to have one he made for me - I'm not sure I still do. His name is Iran Kimmelman and I don't know if he is still using it and I don't even know where he is - I don't want to really. 

I'm just saying the symbol looks a lot like his and he might get angry if he ever sees it and then you're leaving yourselves open to being sued. 

I can't find my jewelry piece but I drew the symbol and will post it after we get a pic of it.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't want to burst anyones bubble BUT - this symbol is really really close to a symbol an FA/jeweler has been marketing for years as a universal fat love symbol he calls "The Body". I used to have one he made for me - I'm not sure I still do. His name is Iran Kimmelman and I don't know if he is still using it and I don't even know where he is - I don't want to really.
> 
> I'm just saying the symbol looks a lot like his and he might get angry if he ever sees it and then you're leaving yourselves open to being sued.
> 
> I can't find my jewelry piece but I drew the symbol and will post it after we get a pic of it.


Here's a picture of the sketch Sandie made: 

View attachment Sketch.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't want to burst anyones bubble BUT - this symbol is really really close to a symbol an FA/jeweler has been marketing for years as a universal fat love symbol he calls "The Body". I used to have one he made for me - I'm not sure I still do. His name is Iran Kimmelman and I don't know if he is still using it and I don't even know where he is - I don't want to really.
> 
> I'm just saying the symbol looks a lot like his and he might get angry if he ever sees it and then you're leaving yourselves open to being sued.
> 
> I can't find my jewelry piece but I drew the symbol and will post it after we get a pic of it.



I heard at the NAAFA convention that Iran passed away. Not sure if it is true or not.

His symbol is a heart and a circle. So, not the same.

In any case, I don't think James was serious about using the one he compiled, he just couldn't resist. hehe!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I heard at the NAAFA convention that Iran passed away. Not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> His symbol is a heart and a circle. So, not the same.
> 
> In any case, I don't think James was serious about using the one he compiled, he just couldn't resist. hehe!




Randi I don't know how to react to Iran being dead (if it's true). There was so much good and so very much bad in my relationship with him. I'm shocked.
He had such a good heart but so much pain he was carrying around.

I need to process this - and find out if it's true.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Randi I don't know how to react to Iran being dead (if it's true). There was so much good and so very much bad in my relationship with him. I'm shocked.
> He had such a good heart but so much pain he was carrying around.
> 
> I need to process this - and find out if it's true.



If you find out, please let me know. I don't know anyone who was still in touch with him.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the ones I prefer are the symbols that do not look like defined body parts..we get enough of that.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I think the ones I prefer are the symbols that do not look like defined body parts..we get enough of that.



Same. I think the symbol should represent the state of mind/feelings associated with fat acceptance, not the body attached to it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 28, 2007)

James said:


> I couldnt resist...



I'm going to say, this is my fave. And no it's not just because I like ya James.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure if I'm late to this or not, but I just noticed this thread and thought that some might be interested in something I designed a while back, but only recently put in my shop. You can find it here. It's not really for those in the closet, but it's kind of abstract, with just small type underneath. It's suitable for male and female FAs. Anyways, it's not really a symbol, but you might like it anyway.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 28, 2007)

I like that Tina, I just feel that we should maybe have something that isn't in English or uses the English Language in some way. Hey, it could end up that we think up the world's symbol for this! I love your fat font though, thats why I thought the plus sign but done in your fat font would be good! I do love the omega sign though, for the reasons SVS said. I think it's so classical, well it IS , but.. you know what I mean.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

I had considered making some with out the "Fat is where it's at," but just haven't done it yet. Still, it would say FA all the same. Just thought I might add to the ideas. I'm not sure I'm one for body parts, either, because not even thinking about your post Mossy, it leaves out straight female FAs.

Wanted to add that I do like James' design, though, in spite of the above.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I like that Tina, I just feel that we should maybe have something that isn't in English or uses the English Language in some way. Hey, it could end up that we think up the world's symbol for this! I love your fat font though, thats why I thought the plus sign but done in your fat font would be good! I do love the omega sign though, for the reasons SVS said. I think it's so classical, well it IS , but.. you know what I mean.



Thanks, Ruby. I love the Omega. I think it's subtle yet relevant.

P.S. I owe you rep. It won't let me!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Omega - but isn't a Christian symbol? (You know, alpha and omega and all that). I'm fairly sure when I went to sunday school as a child I had jewelry with this on it. Here's my suggestion: 

View attachment purple circle.JPG


It's very simple and easily reproduced, and it's meaningful. 

Circle: Body shape of BBW. Symbol of unity, wholeness. 
Purple: Color of royalty. 

Plus, it kind of looks like a donut.


----------



## Ash (Sep 28, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Plus, it kind of looks like a donut.



Dammit! There should be an exception to rep limits when the post in question involves donuts.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually, omega is just a plain old greek symbol.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...
> Here. ...


Oooh, I never noticed the FA design! Is that new? I got a "Once you've had fat" tee shirt a while back but I never noticed the FA one, or that it came in pins. I think I'll get a pin!

I've said it before Tina, you have lots of very cool designs! Me likes....  Being a guy, I just can't be wearin' pink lips if you know what I'm sayin'... 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I like the Omega - but isn't a Christian symbol? (You know, alpha and omega and all that). I'm fairly sure when I went to sunday school as a child I had jewelry with this on it. Here's my suggestion:
> 
> View attachment 28067
> 
> ...



I do like your design BBMe! I'm still of the school that something abstract is the most elegant way to depict something. People in the know will recognize the symbol and people who don't, but are curious will easily find out, or be curious to do so. Also, I like the meaning of the colors.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Dammit! There should be an exception to rep limits when the post in question involves donuts.



I gave BBMe some donut reps for you Ashley!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oooh, I never noticed the FA design! Is that new? I got a "Once you've had fat" tee shirt a while back but I never noticed the FA one, or that it came in pins. I think I'll get a pin!
> 
> I've said it before Tina, you have lots of very cool designs! Me likes....  Being a guy, I just can't be wearin' pink lips if you know what I'm sayin'...


Yes, I know what you mean.  How about the one with flowers?  

I realized that and started trying to make more masculine designs to go with the more feminine. I'm going to start doing license plate holders, too, I think, because I want one for my own car. Anyway, I didn't mean to derail.

I think it's really difficult to design something -- a symbol -- that when you look at it, it makes sense to more than just those who read this board, and that doesn't lock out genders or orientations.


----------



## William (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Sandie

Also now that you mention that symbol coming from a FA, the design is defiantly made to represent a female.

William




Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't want to burst anyones bubble BUT - this symbol is really really close to a symbol an FA/jeweler has been marketing for years as a universal fat love symbol he calls "The Body".


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Actually, omega is just a plain old greek symbol.



Yes, I realize that, Fuzzy.  But Christians have been using it as a sign of their religion for centuries.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

Yours is making me crave donuts, BBMe.  Glazed with chocolate. :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...
> I'm going to start doing license plate holders, too, I think, because I want one for my own car.
> ...


(Double) Ooooh, you wouldn't by any chance be able to make motorcycle license plate holders? I know it would be a very limited market though...


Speaking of symbols and multiple meanings... When I first drew this design, I had the idea of drawing a curve ("curvy people") and a strait line ("thin people") with a small loop at the top of the curve to represent a head, but when I turned it sideways, I realized that this design looked like a whale so I doubled it up.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=567572&postcount=9


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a little idea from the other thread:

RUTEBEGAS!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> (Double) Ooooh, you wouldn't by any chance be able to make motorcycle license plate holders? I know it would be a very limited market though...
> 
> 
> Speaking of symbols and multiple meanings... When I first drew this design, I had the idea of drawing a curve ("curvy people") and a strait line ("thin people") with a small loop at the top of the curve to represent a head, but when I turned it sideways, I realized that this design looked like a whale so I doubled it up.
> ...


I wish, Stan. I don't see that Cafe Press makes them in the smaller motorcycle variety.  

Very elegant lines, Stan. Reminds me of a string instrument. I know that's not what you were shooting for, but still, pretty.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

Something like this might be fun, it would be for any Apple or Pear and the FA that love us.​


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kinda of a mashup of everyones ideas as best I could.

This was alot of fun... feel free to give suggestions, I saved the PSD and all the layers so any change is no sweat now that I have the template made.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Kinda of a mashup of everyones ideas as best I could.
> 
> This was alot of fun... feel free to give suggestions, I saved the PSD and all the layers so any change is no sweat now that I have the template made.



Now that's awesome!


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it, but would it be mistaken for a sorority?


----------



## ladebbie (Oct 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe something like an apple and a pear? Non-shape specific (having both) not too obvious but somewhat understandable without much explanation being necessary... I don't think we necessarily have to re-invent the wheel with some new unique design necessarily.
> 
> Peapples of all sizes.
> 
> ...




I think this is a good idea! How about a slightly smaller pear inside an apple?
Or a smaller apple inside the bottom part of the pear? 

Who is in charge of symbol-starting anyway? :blink:


----------



## James (Oct 1, 2007)

well, if everyone is happy with the idea... I thought that perhaps once this thread had run for a good while (as in months), Someone could create a log (me?) of all the logos and ideas submitted and perhaps a public vote could be held upon them?


----------



## ladebbie (Oct 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe something like an apple and a pear? Non-shape specific (having both) not too obvious but somewhat understandable without much explanation being necessary... I don't think we necessarily have to re-invent the wheel with some new unique design necessarily.
> 
> Peapples of all sizes.
> 
> ...




Another thing I like about the apple and pear symbol idea--fruit is very healthy and good for you so it's kind of saying being fat is good and healthy. We can be both fat and healthy.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2007)

James said:


> well, if everyone is happy with the idea... I thought that perhaps once this thread had run for a good while (as in months), Someone could create a log (me?) of all the logos and ideas submitted and perhaps a public vote could be held upon them?



I think the vote is a great idea James.

Silly as this might sound... I think we ought to give this group a name (the Fat Acceptance Symbol Committee... FASC, or something like that.) Take a roll call (everybody reading this say who they are, "officially check in"...) so we have some justification that we made this thing open to whoever wanted to contribute. Maybe we could ask a moderatorator (hint, hint...  ) to make this a temporary "sticky" at the top of this board to make this thread more visible and make this undertaking look as "legitimate" as possible. Rest assured, there will be naysayers that see this symbol and wonder (usually aloud) who took it upon themselves to create a symbol and declare it to be the symbol of size acceptance. For all practical purposes we are being presumptious (and arguably elitist) in doing this, but nobody else is doing it... this is probably the only way this is going to ever be done. Also to be sure, there will always be (and should always be) other symbols for size acceptance that others make on their own, having that sort of diversity is healthy.

Just an idea...



Also, I do like the idea of the omega... Even though it is a standard Greek symbol, and has been used by Christians, Frats, or Sororities, we could make it our own by having it be certain colors, or having it framed in a certain way, maybe with a saying below it...


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't me and AnnMarie come up with a plus symbol with the word "friendly" inscribed for this purpose like, back in the stone (yellow board) age?


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the idea of an apple inside of a pear. The healthy tie-in is a positive one, too.  I also like the idea of the smaller and larger shapes side by side from a few pages back...

This one, possibly without the heads which make it too obvious?




Different colours maybe?

Keep in mind that we don't want to use any English specifically, so letters and words (as much as they get the point across) aren't universal.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Didn't me and AnnMarie come up with a plus symbol with the word "friendly" inscribed for this purpose like, back in the stone (yellow board) age?



Dan that's a good point... I think one important thing that we should consider is that others have come up with symbols in the past... we may not have to reinvent the wheel. Those designs should be included if we can get the word out to everybody that we want to create something truly universal and something that will be accepted by as many people as possible.

If we are going to take this seriously, another important aspect about this is that maybe we should consider what people who sell clothing, size acceptance wares, etc., think will sell. In other words, if the design is something that they will be willing to put on their products, or simply if the design is something that they think will even sell at all. We also should try to include the people who do large size dances. Having the symbol on their web pages will have an impact; maybe one them has a good symbol already that they will allow to go public domain? Last but not least... we should float this by NAAFA (the P.R. people...) and other organizations that promote size acceptance... the political aspect of this. If we truly are seeking a universal symbol, theoretically this symbol also represents them. If this symbol is utterly rejected by these other political groups, than of course there is nothing wrong with our symbol representing the social aspect of size acceptance (and over time becoming the defacto universal symbol of size acceptance, in the absence of anything else.)

I think one thing that may make this effort more successful now than it has been in the past is that we have greater numbers of people here today, and I think size acceptance isn't considered (by society in general) as such a fringe cause.

Maybe I'm being anal retentive... but I think these are some things that we should consider in this process. Not only do we need to invent a symbol, we need to get it out there into the public and have it be seen understood and accepted. Otherwise this effort will vanish into the dustbin of history like the other attempts have.


Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, here's another idea...


 Male, female, gender neutral...
 The social aspect of size acceptance, the academic aspect...
 Fruit is healthy...

That's enough thinkin' for one session, I'm not even going to attempt meaningful colours...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 1, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> I like it, but would it be mistaken for a sorority?




It's a type of group, and thats what this is 

unless you want something professional. in which case I have the perfect idea


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It's a type of group, and thats what this is
> 
> unless you want something professional. in which case I have the perfect idea



Really? What is it?

But I think we should use this picture as our symbol! It's perfect!  

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 1, 2007)

MMMM I was inspried by a lil PowerMetal


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 1, 2007)

That seems cool, Chris! And I like the glowy parts... lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 1, 2007)

I nominate this as the universal logo for fat acceptance.






Only if Conrad would allow it!


----------



## Ash (Oct 1, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I nominate this as the universal logo for fat acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really love this idea. And maybe there is some potential for generating some funds to help run Dims by selling a bumpersticker or magnet or buttons or whatever.


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It's a type of group, and thats what this is
> 
> unless you want something professional. in which case I have the perfect idea



My image of a sorority is _not _a good one, and I'd want nothing to do with anything like it. The omega doesn't sit well with me, my personal opinion for the whole two cents that it's worth, but I wouldn't wear it.

ChrisVersion2: It's neat, and very glowy.  But it's not really a "symbol". We want to include all sizes in this acceptance, too. There are a lot of FA's and FFA's who support, but that aren't big people necessarily.

If we really want it to be truly universal, we shouldn't use English letters or words.

fa_man_stan: You're right on the money. It has to be _marketable_. It has to work and be attractive to the public, it has to be cool, and not overly blatant (there are other adorable T-shirts for that.  ) but easily recognizable. Ex: the gay rainbow. It has to be a flexible design that can be easy to reproduce and works at different sizes. If finding an appropriate symbol is going to work (and I really hope it does), we have to treat it like a serious business endeavor.

(I've worked for a radio website/promotions team in the past, and enjoy tossing around ideas.)


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2007)

*I don't want to shoot the 'omega' backers down, but on top of the fact that it can be linked to sorority clubs and the overuse of Greek letterings in US colleges is the fact that the omega letter with an underline is the astrological glyph for the sign of Libra.*









*Here's afew variations trying out the apple & pear idea.

Primary colours*







*Softer colours*







*Slightly different style*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 2, 2007)

idk if I like the fruit idea.

people might look at it and say, oh that person is a fruit, yeah thats not good.

I think its to general, teachers wear wacky fruit pins all the time.

just fyi


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 2, 2007)

ChrisVersion2, I'm afraid I disagree with you again. I'm married to a teacher, been a teacher, and my parents were teachers - none I have ever met any who have ever worn fruit pins. Also, the rainbow is a very recognized gay symbol and would not be mistaken for the pear and apple, which aren't too "pearish" and "appleish" to be soooo obviously the food. (Especially without stems.)

Mango, I love the first one, although a bit bright. What if the green was brought down a bit and made slightly darker, and the background could be blue? Maybe?

What I like about this symbol is that it can be done in black and white, or just outlines depending on the medium, and _still _be the same. It's also universal. Large on a T-shirt or small on a key chain, on a website and as jewelry, it works. (I can totally picture a silver apple in a gold pear on a chain or ring.) It's easy for clubs to put in corners of event listings, and it's easy, and cost effective to reproduce.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't necessarily like the fruit either because it is gender specific. Basically it only works for FAs and not for FFAs (straight ones anyways) because fat men aren't generally categorized as apple and pear types. Also the apple and pear leaves the hourglass people out.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 2, 2007)

Mango's ideas are the best so far imo. I think if BOTH ("people" and fruit) were used, people could pick between the two? Maybe...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 2, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I nominate this as the universal logo for fat acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a very good idea Wrestlingguy! If Conrad is game, I imagine there is a way for Dims to get some income out of it. At very least, this would advertise Dimensions!

Stan


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2007)

Also 

The big and small body shapes in pink and blue are too specific, there are couples of all combinations of body size and gender. Also this leaves singles completely out of the picture.

William



cute_obese_girl said:


> I don't necessarily like the fruit either because it is gender specific. Basically it only works for FAs and not for FFAs (straight ones anyways) because fat men aren't generally categorized as apple and pear types. Also the apple and pear leaves the hourglass people out.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2007)

This is proving to be a very difficult thing..indeed. I really do not like the fruit, and so many of the symbols are too close to so many others already in use for other things. The XXL+ sign just reminded me of those teeshirts that have XXL on the front I have been trying to wrack me brain...I know that in design...simplicity is the key..and so damned elusive....* grabs pen and paper *..come on brain...heh.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the fruit and the omega are both lame and overthought, sorry inventors. Too much metaphor, too clashing with existing connotations. With symbols, it's gotta be simple. Think McDonalds arches or that red/white/blue circle thing Pepsi has. If it's gonna go universal it has to be simple. No other subcultures have co-opted a plus sign yet (shut up, churchgoers, yours is pointier). And by definition "+" means both "positive" and "additional." I vote chunky plus. And maybe this time we'll get some buttons and stickers. I like cryptic and wordless, too. Starts conversations:

Fat fox: Hey, how come you have a plus sign pinned to your backpack?
Heroic FA: Because I'm conveying my admiration for women with some extra.
Fat fox: <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> That's actually a very good idea Wrestlingguy! If Conrad is game, I imagine there is a way for Dims to get some income out of it. At very least, this would advertise Dimensions!
> 
> Stan




Again its an English language word, I don't think its a good idea for it to be kept to a language or a word. Also again it would perhaps not be worn by so many people as a pin or whatever, being a word. 

The apple / pear thing just reminds me of women being apple shaped or pear shaped... which doesnt include bhms ... it seems very much for heterosexual males to wear, I dunno.

keep em coming lol. Im racking my brains...


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah...I meant...rack my brain...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 2, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I think the fruit and the omega are both lame and overthought, sorry inventors. Too much metaphor, too clashing with existing connotations. With symbols, it's gotta be simple. Think McDonalds arches or that red/white/blue circle thing Pepsi has. If it's gonna go universal it has to be simple. No other subcultures have co-opted a plus sign yet (shut up, churchgoers, yours is pointier). And by definition "+" means both "positive" and "additional." I vote chunky plus. And maybe this time we'll get some buttons and stickers. I like cryptic and wordless, too. Starts conversations:
> 
> Fat fox: Hey, how come you have a plus sign pinned to your backpack?
> Heroic FA: Because I'm conveying my admiration for women with some extra.
> Fat fox: <3<3<3<3<3



Bingo, which explains my simplistic approach. Also, I have no art talent beyond pixel art.


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 3, 2007)

mossystate said:


> This is proving to be a very difficult thing..indeed. I really do not like the fruit, and so many of the symbols are too close to so many others already in use for other things. The XXL+ sign just reminded me of those teeshirts that have XXL on the front I have been trying to wrack me brain...I know that in design...simplicity is the key..and so damned elusive....* grabs pen and paper *..come on brain...heh.



You're right - coming up with a logo is _very _difficult. But fun! I think that the fruit and people symbols are on the right track. If we could come up with more to choose from that meets our criteria it'll get easier. (No English or letters, easy to produce, universal, inclusive...)

We'll have to think outside of the box. Yeah, I hate that saying, too. There is no direct link to a rainbow and gays - other than they _made it_ connect. Thinking along these lines, and it might not be the best idea but... what if we used a sun with 8 "spikes" or rays coming off it, the top, bottom and sides being longer than the ones in between creating a very subtle plus sign?


----------



## James (Oct 3, 2007)

these are the basics of a couple of logo ideas that BCSasha and I were thinking of for a potential plus size clothing range (Chunkymunky)... We have a lot of ideas but havent got it off the ground yet...

they arent directly suitable for a fat acceptance message but who is to say that a cute fat monkey wouldnt be a good logo? 











The following are very gender-specific and maybe a tad too risqué?











anyways, point being that a logo design needs to stay simple for the maximum impact. A couple embracing sends a pretty strong message but maybe wouldnt be something that everyone would wear?


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the hoodie, I'd wear it.





James said:


> these are the basics of a couple of logo ideas that BCSasha and I were thinking of for a potential plus size clothing range (Chunkymunky)... We have a lot of ideas but havent got it off the ground yet
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 3, 2007)

Great t-shirt and clothing designs! Not concise enough for political-style logo reduction (pins, bumper stickers, car air fresheners) though


----------



## William (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a drawing of a Panda Bear they really have natural rolls of fat on their bodies?

Any drawing of humans (or body shapes) would require to many variations to cover all the different people in Fat Acceptance.

William


----------



## James (Oct 4, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Great t-shirt and clothing designs! Not concise enough for political-style logo reduction (pins, bumper stickers, car air fresheners) though



true... I'll have a good old think about this and see what I can come up with...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 4, 2007)

William said:


> What about a drawing of a Panda Bear they really have natural rolls of fat on their bodies?
> 
> Any drawing of humans (or body shapes) would require to many variations to cover all the different people in Fat Acceptance.
> 
> William



The WWF (World Wide Fund for Nature) has a very famous panda logo.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 4, 2007)

James said:


> these are the basics of a couple of logo ideas that BCSasha and I were thinking of for a potential plus size clothing range (Chunkymunky)... We have a lot of ideas but havent got it off the ground yet...
> 
> they arent directly suitable for a fat acceptance message but who is to say that a cute fat monkey wouldnt be a good logo?
> 
> ...



Am I the only dirty old fool who thought the bright pink thing was a penis as the page scrolled by? Goodness, lol. Then I realised the bollocks where wearing high heals, lol.


----------



## William (Oct 4, 2007)

We'll just tell them that they have to change it!!!

William 




Ruby Ripples said:


> The WWF (World Wide Fund for Nature) has a very famous panda logo.


----------



## ladebbie (Oct 7, 2007)

mango said:


> *I don't want to shoot the 'omega' backers down, but on top of the fact that it can be linked to sorority clubs and the overuse of Greek letterings in US colleges is the fact that the omega letter with an underline is the astrological glyph for the sign of Libra.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't expect it to be sexy looking like that. Nice job.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 7, 2007)

I love this thread and all the suggestions! 

Its hard to articulate my reaction to some of them but I haven't yet seen one that gets my 100% vote. Personally, I'd prefer something with no sexual connotations at all as I feel that discrimination against fat children needs to be encompassed within the symbol. I feel as though anything related to apples or pears seems in some way to be a vague nod towards sexual preferences (It might just be me being weird here!) 

The other point I would make is that (and again this is a personal preference) I'd like something that is 'anti discrimination', rather than 'pro-fat' if that makes sense...? 

I've been trying to think of a way to express that visually and all I came up up with was something like a cookie cutter person shape with a prohibited mark over it. I wanted to try to say that we're not all supposed to be the same but it wanted it simple enough to work without words too. 

Cue my truly terrible graphic image...

Tracey xx 

View attachment CookieNo.jpg


----------



## William (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Bea Bea

I agree with your anti-discrimination statement, that is part of what Fat Acceptance should be about as well as supporting and helping people accept and love themselves.

William




BeaBea said:


> I love this thread and all the suggestions!
> 
> Its hard to articulate my reaction to some of them but I haven't yet seen one that gets my 100% vote. Personally, I'd prefer something with no sexual connotations at all as I feel that discrimination against fat children needs to be encompassed within the symbol. I feel as though anything related to apples or pears seems in some way to be a vague nod towards sexual preferences (It might just be me being weird here!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2007)

James said:


> *snip*



Just for the record, I'd buy and wear one of each of these designs. Brilliant!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This symbol I put a lot of thought in. For those who don't know what it is, seeInfinity

This is both fat acceptance and anti-discrimination.

It shows that there limitless types of people and they all should be treated the same. 

It's also smooth the represent the fat people of the world


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2007)

A well-drawn version of this?


----------



## William (Oct 7, 2007)

I like that ImFree!!!!!

William




imfree said:


> A well-drawn version of this?


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2007)

William said:


> I like that ImFree!!!!!
> 
> William



Thanks, William. The part I like about this one is that it works for
people of all sizes!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 8, 2007)

mango said:


>


more like a universal symbol for sass acceptance. hiyo! 
*golf swing*

*hand visor*


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> more like a universal symbol for sass acceptance. hiyo!
> *golf swing*
> 
> *hand visor*


I don't "LOL" very often Elle, but this time I did!
lololololololololololololololololololololololol 



imfree said:


> A well-drawn version of this?


That is quiet a drawing Imfree, very artistic! I'd rep you if I could. That would make a nice design for some type of print certainly! The only thing, in my opinion anyway, is that a general fat acceptance logo needs to be very simple for it to be easily and commonly reproduced.



James said:


> these are the basics of a couple of logo ideas that BCSasha and I were thinking of for a potential plus size clothing range (Chunkymunky)... We have a lot of ideas but havent got it off the ground yet...
> 
> they arent directly suitable for a fat acceptance message but who is to say that a cute fat monkey wouldnt be a good logo?
> ...
> ...


I really like your designs James! I can see people wearing those designs, and your "heart +" logo is not so obviously a heart that I'd chafe at wearing it. The only thing I think you should consider is that the "plus" at the end of the heart looks like an upside down crucifix. I wouldn't underestimate the power of that symbol with a lot of people. The junior Jerry Falwell's of this world will pick up on that, rest assured. Maybe you should move the plus up a little bit, to blunt the crucifix look. Maybe flipping around the heart would even make it a lower case "f" for fat. BTW, pardon my butchering of your logo in the pic... Also, conceivably the monkey looks like he's flipping people off with his right hand... just sayin'.


Just throwing out another idea... 

Not meaning to infringe upon Conrad's trademark of "Dimensions", how about a set of schematic style arrows depicting the "dimensions" of large sized people. Admittedly a play on the idea of dimension, but also abstract enough (hopefully) as not to be trite.


Stan


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2007)

What do you think about an international icon-type symbol?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 8, 2007)

imfree said:


> What do you think about an international icon-type symbol?


 I drew a t-shirt design for NAAFA 15 years ago with a hammer smashing a scale and springs popping out... similar kind of thing... wonder if that's online anywhere...?


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I drew a t-shirt design for NAAFA 15 years ago with a hammer smashing a scale and springs popping out... similar kind of thing... wonder if that's online anywhere...?



That would be cool to see. You do great art work. We're 
certainly in agreement about those damned scales.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I drew a t-shirt design for NAAFA 15 years ago with a hammer smashing a scale and springs popping out... similar kind of thing... wonder if that's online anywhere...?



it's not online, but it's on my boobs. I've posted a pic of me in the tshirt.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Where, Randi?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> This symbol I put a lot of thought in. For those who don't know what it is, seeInfinity
> 
> This is both fat acceptance and anti-discrimination.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was actually thinking the infinity symbol could be just the thing. It's visually roundish and perfect as a signifier for abundance and acceptance and openness.


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought I'd throw another idea into the mill:

To keep things simple, how about: [email protected] (or [email protected] with the right fonts--in times roman that tends to look awkward).

On the one hand, it looks like FA. But it can be read as fat, and with the at symbol it may remind people of the phrase fat is where its at. 

The advantages are that it is not a specific symbol or drawing that could be hard to reproduce accurately, and it can be put pretty much anywhere, easy to get printed on things for example, but also could be added to a sig file or something.

Disadvantages include being an annoying use of symbols for letters, and people will figure out the fat reading and ask about it.

*shrug* I don't love it, but I do like the simplicity factor.

-Ed


----------



## James (Oct 10, 2007)

edx said:


> I thought I'd throw another idea into the mill:
> 
> To keep things simple, how about: [email protected] (or [email protected] with the right fonts--in times roman that tends to look awkward).
> 
> ...



easily my favorite idea so far... its simple and has a LOT of logo potential.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> it's not online, but it's on my boobs.


yeah, that's pretty much the most awesome line ever.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 10, 2007)

the [email protected] is english based, tho simple, doesn't get over the English barrier


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Where, Randi?



Here: My t-shirt with the Ned artwork


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah, I was actually thinking the infinity symbol could be just the thing. It's visually roundish and perfect as a signifier for abundance and acceptance and openness.



I think this is a great idea too.  

The [email protected] idea is nice but yet again its an english language thing isn't it.


----------



## SummerG (Oct 11, 2007)

I would be so ahead of the game, if the infinity symbol is what is chosen....


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)

SummerG said:


> I would be so ahead of the game, if the infinity symbol is what is chosen....



*Froggy Infinity!!

 *


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here: My t-shirt with the Ned artwork


 Wow THE most revered chest in Size Acceptance, bearing my artwork!:bow:


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Wow THE most revered chest in Size Acceptance, bearing my artwork!:bow:



WOW!!!, Ned, you've been most profoundly blessed!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 12, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Wow THE most revered chest in Size Acceptance, bearing my artwork!:bow:





imfree said:


> WOW!!!, Ned, you've been most profoundly blessed!



Aww thanks guys! I'm proud to wear an original Ned Sonntag design. Truly!


----------



## Orso (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, I am a latecomer and I didn't go through all the hundreds of posts, so I do not know if someone else already suggested this.

Folks, the symbol has gone around for a few thousand years: good old Venus of Willendorf!

Our Tina Coggins has already made some variations on it and others could be done 

View attachment Venus of Willendorf.jpg


View attachment Tina.jpg


----------



## William (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

The consensus was that the symbol should be gender neutral.

William 



Orso said:


> OK, I am a latecomer and I didn't go through all the hundreds of posts, so I do not know if someone else already suggested this.
> 
> Folks, the symbol has gone around for a few thousand years: good old Venus of Willendorf!
> 
> Our Tina Coggins has already made some variations on it and others could be done


----------



## Orso (Oct 28, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> The consensus was that the symbol should be gender neutral.
> 
> William



I missed that part, it comes from arriving late and not reading all the answer to the thread

I apologize


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 13, 2007)

William said:


> Also
> 
> The big and small body shapes in pink and blue are too specific, there are couples of all combinations of body size and gender. Also this leaves singles completely out of the picture.
> 
> William



I don't think this leaves singles out if we made the peoples of the same color. I think it represents skinny & fat people exisiting beautifully together and promotes size acceptance. The pink & blue would have to go and I think it would look rather cool with a 2 contrasting colors like black background w/ white figures or other non-gendered colors. Or maybe you could make it 2 combos of different colors as long as the people shapes were of the same color so as to not represent a specific gender, I don't care what the colors were as long as the people were the same color. If I were single I would still wear this to represent people of all shapes & sizes. I vote for mango's design.


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> I don't think this leaves singles out if we made the peoples of the same color. I think it represents skinny & fat people exisiting beautifully together and promotes size acceptance. The pink & blue would have to go and I think it would look rather cool with a 2 contrasting colors like black background w/ white figures or other non-gendered colors. Or maybe you could make it 2 combos of different colors as long as the people shapes were of the same color so as to not represent a specific gender, I don't care what the colors were as long as the people were the same color. If I were single I would still wear this to represent people of all shapes & sizes. I vote for mango's design.



*G'day Candy.

I've followed your suggestion and had another go at that basic design. I tightened up the circle a bit so that the figures are touching the circle edges on all sides. I took the colour out as well. Colour can be added back later.

Here is black on white & white on black (with both figures the same shade).*













*I made the skinnier figure behind the larger figure a different grey shade to help them stand out. Here are the two variations.*


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 13, 2007)

perhaps an infinity symbol. It's like a figure 8 on its side. It could represent turning the conventions of beauty and attractiveness on thier proverbial ears.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *G'day Candy.
> 
> I've followed your suggestion and had another go at that basic design. I tightened up the circle a bit so that the figures are touching the circle edges on all sides. I took the colour out as well. Colour can be added back later.
> 
> ...


*


OH MANGO! I just think that is perfect! Your right the top two you did - I didn't like how the belly went missing in the color. I just love how you did the last 2. I would buy it on a bumper sticker, key chain, hoodie.......I think it is a great symbol of representation of size acceptance. Anyone else? 

Maybe if people were still interested in the plus sign or heart there could possibly be a way to incorporate it into this design, but this is definately my favorite thus far!*


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

The last one with the black background, grey skinny & white fattie is my favorite! If the plus/heart thing is still around then maybe you could put a small red heart on the right side of the fattie's corner chest and a different color of small rounded plus sign on the right corner chest of the skinny like they are wearing a badge.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 19, 2007)

mango said:


> *G'day Candy.
> 
> I've followed your suggestion and had another go at that basic design. I tightened up the circle a bit so that the figures are touching the circle edges on all sides. I took the colour out as well. Colour can be added back later.
> 
> ...



It looks really nice! I can see that as our symbol!


----------



## squurp (Nov 19, 2007)

I think this is too blatant. My preference would be for a symbol with something subtle - so you would not know what you are looking at - unless you know what you were looking at.



EtobicokeFA said:


> It looks really nice! I can see that as our symbol!


----------



## doctorx (Nov 20, 2007)

Could just be me, but I wouldn't be able to tell what they were supposed to be if I didn't already know. Well, on the ones where the figures are the same color anyway.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a color-swap of mine from near the first page...I figure green is a more appropriate color for the "plus." 

View attachment HEARTPLUS2.png


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Here's a color-swap of mine from near the first page...I figure green is a more appropriate color for the "plus."




I really like the green! Now maybe Mango can put that on the last symbol of his that he did (black backrgound, white round, grey skinny) on their chests and see what that looks like???

I don't think it is a blatant symbol at all - I wouldn't know what it is if I didn't "know" what it is. It would be just shapes in a circle and I'd probably be curious and ask someone what it stood for which is what I thought we were going for, getting the word out for size acceptance if someone asks and for us to identify with our fellow SA peoples.


----------



## James (Nov 20, 2007)

I find that seeing a series of iterations and changes all on the same page can sometimes help jog new ideas or adjustments.

so, I'm thinking that when i get a moment later this week, I'm going to gather all the different logotypes so far onto a single page... as a sort of 'here's where we are at so far' snapshot. 

I do like the simplicity of mango's most recent logotype and think it has the most visual impact of any so far.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

James I really liked all of your chunky images and I'd totally wear those on a hoodie & such. I just wouldn't want those images for the "universal symbol" of size acceptance. So let me know if you ever print up some clothes with those on it.......I'll be the first in line to buy


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 20, 2007)

squurp said:


> I think this is too blatant. My preference would be for a symbol with something subtle - so you would not know what you are looking at - unless you know what you were looking at.



Why do we need to be subtle? It think it should stand out a bit!


----------



## mango (Jun 3, 2008)

*Someone recently posted a link to the www.belliesarebeautiful.com site which promotes body-positive images.

I really liked their logo and while I don't think we can copy it and its also quite feminine (and not unisex), I'll post it here to help stir some creative juices.

(Logo on left hand side in yellow dotted line)*


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

mango's last revision is perfect, the black (gray) and white versions. copyright that immediately, newlyrich boy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 9, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> I haven't found a font with the omega symbol to play with yet. Just messing around I came up with this:



This is one my favorites
Somewhat subtle, the two symbols for the sexes show how men and women are working together to promote fat acceptance, and the plus sign looks great in the middle.
Round out the plus sign and I think it has potential.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 9, 2008)

Check out also my admittedly not very active site for Love Shape T-Shirts.


----------



## William (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey 

Where is your Pacifica Radio Sticker!!!!

William





Elfcat said:


> Check out also my admittedly not very active site for Love Shape T-Shirts.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

don't know if it's been suggested, but in the book _Fat! So?_ there's a little logo of a fat hand making a fist with the words "FAT POWER" underneath it. i think that one's pretty great symbol.
i couldn't find a pic of it, and i didn't have a scan. sorry.


----------



## jeff7005 (Jul 10, 2008)

i d'ont think we need any symbol cause we are not minority,that actualy will make us. there is nothing weerd about liking big women or man there just as human as everybody else and by the way there's more fat peoplethan skinny people in this world. for all the bbw's and ssbbw d'ont afraid to show youre curves cause you women are sexy.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 12, 2008)

William said:


> Hey
> 
> Where is your Pacifica Radio Sticker!!!!
> 
> William



My KPFA sticker is over on the right!


----------

